# Software Engineering-Äquivalenzklassen



## babuschka (20. Jan 2013)

Hey,

Undzwar habe ich folgende Aufgabe gegeben:

Ich soll für folgenden Fall die Äquivalenzklassen aufstellen: Ich habe eine GUI mit 4 Textfeldern für Vorname,Nachname,Telefonnummer und Email zum erstellen von Kontakten. Nutzer müssen einen Vornamen oder Nachnamen und eine Telefonnummer oder E-Mail-Adresse angeben um einen Kontakt speichern zu können.

Nun soll ich dafür die Äquivalenzklassen bilden. Unser Tutor hat uns als Tipp gegeben, dass wir mit einer Anzahl vom mittleren einstelligen Bereich an Äquivalenzklassen auskommen. Desweiteren hat er uns gesagt, dass wir wenn wir auf das vorhanden sein von Vorname oder Nachname testen, einfach davon ausgehen können, dass Telefonnummer oder Email vorhanden sind. Wir bräuchten lediglich die Kombinationen von Vorname und Nachname bzw. Telefonnummer und Email abdecken.

Soweit so gut. Aber da wir in der Vorlesung kein Beispiel für das Bilden von Äquivalenzklassen hatten bin ich mir da sehr unsicher. Meine Klassen sehen bisher wie folgt aus:

(Testen wir Vorname oder Nachname auf Vorhandensein, gehen wir davon aus, dass Telefonnummer und/oder Email vorhanden sind. Dasselbe gilt für die Telefonnummer /Email)
ÄK 1: Vorname oder Nachname vorhanden
ÄK 2: Vorname und Nachname
ÄK 3: Kein Vorname und kein Nachname vorhanden
ÄK 4: Telefonnummer oder Email vorhanden
ÄK 5: Telefonnummer und Email vorhanden
ÄK 6: Keine Telefonnummer und keine Email vorhanden
ÄK 7: Falsche Eingabewerte

Was haltet ihr davon? Bzw könnt ihr mir vllt Verbesserungsvorschläge geben ???:L

Viele Grüße Shaggz


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jan 2013)

Für Vorname (V), Nachname (N), Telefon (T) und E-Mail (E) sind also folgende erlaubt:
VT
VE
NE
NT
VNT
VNE
VTE
NTE
Oder?


----------



## babuschka (20. Jan 2013)

Ja und VNTE


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jan 2013)

So ganz kann ich die Hinweise des Tutors da nicht einsortieren, vielleicht hat da jemand anderes noch eine Idee?


----------

